# Where can I get information about this?



## Zinprincess (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOIA…. Just go ask for a copy of the police report. It’ll probably be redacted to all hell, but you can ask for it.


----------



## Zinprincess (6 mo ago)

Foxy85 said:


> FOIA…. Just go ask for a copy of the police report. It’ll


----------



## Zinprincess (6 mo ago)

They will just give it to me?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

You may have to pay a fee for it….


----------



## Zinprincess (6 mo ago)

That’s fine. I just didn’t think they just gave them out to just anyone. Plus it’s 12 yrs ago


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Depending on what you are looking for you could try the court clerks office for the docket information or file a Freedom of Information request with the prosecutor. Since this is an ICAC case you need to find out of this was prosecuted in state or federal court. Either way, since it involves kids, what you get will be heavily redacted. You could always try to checking the press releases from the prosecutor's office for that time period if you can find them.


----------



## Zinprincess (6 mo ago)

Thank you


----------

